# Front "headliner" Molding Clips



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

been getting several pm's about these clips. These will more than likely break when you pull your headliner molding off. So even if you plan on re-doing your headliner in the future it would be a good idea to have these clips on hand.
Only have a few sets left. Correct NOS front garnish molding clips for your 80-92 Caddy headliner!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 9 2010, 12:49 PM~18525194
> *been getting several pm's about these clips. These will more than likely break when you pull your headliner molding off. So even if you plan on re-doing your headliner in the future it would be a good idea to have these clips on hand.
> Only have a few sets left. Correct NOS front garnish molding clips for your 80-92 Caddy headliner!
> 
> ...


Are those the ones for the front, where the windshield molding goes? My cars stored away and i can't remember what they look like :happysad:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 10 2010, 06:13 PM~18536869
> *Are those the ones for the front, where the windshield molding goes? My cars stored away and i can't remember what they look like  :happysad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 10 2010, 07:59 PM~18537112
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy: How much bro?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Sep 11 2010, 12:47 AM~18539383
> *:cheesy: How much bro?
> *


 pm'd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep. they break.


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

these thing are the devil for caddy owners, good to see some nos ones floating around.


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 9 2010, 11:49 AM~18525194
> *been getting several pm's about these clips. These will more than likely break when you pull your headliner molding off. So even if you plan on re-doing your headliner in the future it would be a good idea to have these clips on hand.
> Only have a few sets left. Correct NOS front garnish molding clips for your 80-92 Caddy headliner!
> 
> ...



send me a price on a pm


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Sep 12 2010, 08:50 AM~18546599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm'd


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanx fellas..clips are in the mail! Couple of sets left....get them while their here!! :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

HOW MUCH PER SET ? AND HOW MANY IN A SET BRO ?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

look like the same ones that came out of my 81 impala.... same or no????


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 6 2010, 10:36 PM~18757012
> *look like the same ones that came out of my 81 impala.... same or no????
> *


Not sure homie...will need one off a 80's impala/caprice to compare it to.


Currently sold out of these clips. Thanks to all the homies that purchased them. I will return pm's to the rest of the fellas that inquired about them if I come across anymore.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

yep i did a headliner for a caprice and its the same bullshit clips. I broke 2 on my caddy so when i did the caprice i slid the molding out the open door.

I need some for my caddy tho.

I broke some in back too, i think theyre the same thing


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Oct 11 2010, 06:18 PM~18786224
> *
> I need some for my caddy tho.
> 
> ...


The back ones are different.....


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya i snatched some at the junkyard for my front that i got out without breaking somehow, funny part was that i was ripping the piece off to get the windshield out and didnt even try to save them and they all came out like i did it with a special tool figures when u try they break then when u dont care they come out fine haha

ya i need 2 rear ones for my 81 impala also


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Oct 12 2010, 03:41 PM~18793258
> *ya i snatched some at the junkyard for my front that i got out without breaking somehow, funny part was that i was ripping the piece off to get the windshield out and didnt even try to save them and they all came out like i did it with a special tool figures when u try they break then when u dont care they come out fine haha
> 
> ya i need 2 rear ones for my 81 impala also
> *



Yea sometimes you get lucky :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Angel1951 (May 31, 2015)

I have been looking everywhere for these clips. Do you still have any available? If so I would be interested. If not could you point me in the right direction of where I could purchase some? thank you


----------

